# Microcontroller



## GobotheHero (10 März 2005)

Hy !

Ich möchte mich als Hobby ein bischen mit Controllern beschäftigen.
Evtl. Anwendung im Modellflugzeug etc. 
Mit Platine ätzen, paar Bauteile druff und LOS!

Ich habe aber gar keinen Überblick ... kann mir jemand einen Tip geben ?
Das letzte was ich gemacht habe waren M6800 oder nen Siemenscontroller mit CAN-Bus ...

Programmierung in Assembler,C,C++,VB ... etc. egal

Gibt es da etwas ... möglichst Freeware oder Privat frei?
Können die Conradsachen etwas ?

MfG

Gobo


----------



## Zottel (10 März 2005)

Habe im Herbst Mikrocontroller anwenden müssen. Davor zuletzt 89/90 als 8051er aktuell waren. Nach kurzer Recherche kamen Atmel AVR und PIC in Frage. Im Vergleich schienen mir die AVRs etwas leistungsfähiger und habe mich dafür entschieden. Das Entwicklungsboard STK500 (ca.120,- bei Reichelt) von Atmel fand ich auch ok.
Für Assembler gibt es das AvrStudio (integrierte Entwicklungsumgebung mit Simulator) von Atmel. Für C gibts AvrGCC. Beides kostenlos. BASIC geht auch, kenne ich aber nur vom Hörensagen.
Tipps und ganze Beispielapplikationen findest du auf:
http://www.mikrocontroller.net
und
http://www.avrfreaks.net.

Gegenüber den früheren Sachen wie 6800 oder 8051 ist es heute viel einfacher, weil du oft auf externen Speicher verzichten kannst und kein Speicherinterface selbst aufbauen mußt. Einfach nur ins Flash schreiben, testen. Häufig brauchst du dafür dann auch keine Platine zu ätzen, sondern kannst etwas Elektronik in "fliegender Verdrahtung" oder auf Lochraster über Pfostenstecker mit dem STK500 verbinden.


----------



## GobotheHero (10 März 2005)

huh, fliegende Verdrahtung ... 
Wenn ich das höre kribbelt es schon ganz doll !!! *freu

Also http://www.mikrocontroller.net/tutorial/ scheint genau die Fragen zu beantworten   
Danke für den Link.


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 März 2005)

Hallo,
gerade zur Übersicht und Kosten ist der link ganz gut:
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/index.htm
mfg
dietmar


----------



## GobotheHero (10 März 2005)

Oh ... fein  
Habt ihr auch schon selber entwickelt ? 
Und was ?


----------



## kpeter (10 März 2005)

hallöchen

also dies ist zwar der porsche aber sieh dir das mal an

http://www.beck-ipc.com/ipc/products/category/index.asp?cat=1&sp=de


----------



## BadTaste (10 März 2005)

Und das tolle am Beck ist das es für den eine Runtime CodeSys gibt. Das heisst man kann ihn IEC Programmieren .

Nachteil ist der Preis...

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Zottel (10 März 2005)

GobotheHero schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ... fein
> Habt ihr auch schon selber entwickelt ?
> Und was ?



Auf'm 8051:
- Meßgerät für Effektivwert, Wirkleistung und cos-phi.
- Digitale Geschwindigkeitsregler mit Impulseingang für den Istwert.
- Ablaufsteuerung von Wickelmachinen mit Spulenwechsel.
- Barcodelesegerät
- Textdisplay für S5
- Tauchcomputer
- modulare Meßwerterfassung
- Digitalanzeige mit Spannungseingang und frei wählbarem Umrechnungsfaktor

Mit AVR:
- Schrittmotoransteuerung
- digitale 8-Kanal Geschwindigkeitsmessung


----------



## BadTaste (11 März 2005)

> - Tauchcomputer



Das ist ja super ,kannst du mal was davon erzählen. Wie hast du den denn dicht bekommen. berechnest du auch die Nullzeit?

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Zottel (11 März 2005)

BadTaste schrieb:
			
		

> > - Tauchcomputer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, der konnte, glaube ich, Nullzeit berechnen. (Zeigte: verbleibende Zeit, bis Dekopression nötig. Sobald Dekompression nötig, empfohlene Tiefe für Dekompression und verbleibende Verweildauer oder so). Es war ca. 1988, daher sind mir nicht mehr alle Details geläufig.
Es war eine Bastelei. Ein Bekannter hatte mehrere defekte Dinger namens "Deko Brain" oder so. Die waren gewaltig groß und das meiste waren die Akkus. Kernstück war ein 8048. Ich habe ihm dann aus den mehreren 2 funktionsfähig gemacht.
Dann hatte ich die Idee, daß es mit einem 8051 entschieden kleiner gehen müßte, wegen des power down modes. Es reicht ja, wenn er alle 1 bis 5 Sekunden den Druck mißt, die Sättigungsrechnung fortführt und sich wieder schlafen legt. Betrieb aus einer NiCd Ladyzelle mit step-up converter, weil von 4 Zellen immer eine zuerst aufgibt.
Er ist aber auch nie fertig geworden. Konnte keinen preiswerten und guten Drucksensor dafür finden. Deshalb bekam er auch nie ein Gehäuse. Ich hatte vor, einfach alles in Silikon zu packen. Bedienung über mitvergossene Reed-Kontakte, über die man einen Magneten hält (nur über Wasser für ein paar Eingaben). Abschalten durch Einführen des Magnetstifts in eine Gehäuseöffnung. Laden über zwei eingegossene Stifte. Diode sollte Anliegen von Spannung an den Stiften vermeiden, wegen Korrosion und Selbstentladung.


----------



## BadTaste (12 März 2005)

> Es war ca. 1988, daher sind mir nicht mehr alle Details geläufig.



Na meine Hochachtung, finde ich echt Klasse zu der Zeit gabs ja noch keine so tolle Geräte. Ich habe mal ein Programm in Delphi geschrieben, was lediglich eine Nullzeit berechnet.

Die Auswahl eines Drucksensors scheint mir weniger schwierig als ein passendes Gehäuse für jenen zu finden.

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## SPS Markus (12 März 2005)

@BadTaste,

da dich das thema ja interessiert, hier mal nen Link:
http://www.tauchcomputer.org/
Die Seite ist nicht mehr so aktuell, aber zum rumschmökern ganz gut.
Markus


Edit 1:
eigendlich wollte ich dir diesen Link schicken:
http://www.peter-rachow.de/sbtc0.htm

viel Spass


----------



## BadTaste (15 März 2005)

Danke für die Links, ich finde das wirklich recht spannend

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Senator42 (13 Juni 2008)

*Pic -> Dmx*



GobotheHero schrieb:


> Oh ... fein
> Habt ihr auch schon selber entwickelt ?
> Und was ?




ja, ich bau gerade an DMX für Theaterlampen herum.
vom PC (V24) -> PIC 16F628 -> DMX  (RS585)

die andere Richtung will ich auch noch machen.


----------



## HeizDuese (13 Juni 2008)

Ich glaube, ich habe sogar noch ein fast neues STK500 hier rumliegen. Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## drfunfrock (13 Juni 2008)

Die Adresse http://www.avrfreaks.net/ ist aus dem studentischen Umfeld in Trondheim entstanden, die sehr gute Verbindungen zu Atmel Trondheim haben und wärmstens zu empfehlen. Es sind dort diverse Selbstbauprojekte veröffentlicht und auch der GNU C ist für den AVR dort zu bekommen.


----------



## Jens_Ohm (27 Juni 2008)

Der alte WDR ComputerClub ist im ComputerClub2 
www.cczwei.de wiederauferstanden.

Dort gibt es ein klasse Bastelprojekt mit Atmel AVR.
Unter der Wiki und im Forum gibts Infos ohne Ende.
An User-Projekte wird auch schon einiges auf der Hardwarebasis der CC2 Entwicklungsboards geboten. 
Das Ganze ist ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt mit der Zeitschrift Elektor.
Als Endziel soll wohl eine fliegende Drohne (quadrokopter) angestrebt werden.
Der in der Elektronik federführende Entwickler ist der Herr Udo Jürss der auch als Entwickler bei der Firma Microdrones (http://www.microdrones.de/) arbeitet.

grüße Jens


----------

